# Pairing Oakmoss Essential Oil



## JonQ

I was looking over the Complete Guide to Essential Oils A to Z on Wikibooks and I noticed Oakmoss EO as a Base. I enjoy earthy tones both in color and in smell. I ordered some Oakmoss 100% EO and I'm looking forward to making a test CP batch and pairing it with Bergamot and Fir Needle, Pine Sylvestris or Spruce Hemlock.
Has anyone else paired it with something and would like to share your expierence?  I tried to revisit an old thread on this same subject but was given a no no by Admin, so I thought I would start a new discussion.
In case anyone is interested in 100% Oakmoss EO, you can find some on Ebay by searching "Oakmoss Essential Oil 100% Essential Oil." I wont advertise the actual vendor, but you will find it if you search with that sentence.

Look forward to your ideas,
JQ


----------



## cmzaha

I reason question that product being 100% Oakmoss EO. I have never really seen Oakmoss EO except on Ebay or Amazon, all I have ever seen and purchase is the Absolute which is very costly. I would really question the purity


----------



## JonQ

cmzaha said:


> I reason question that product being 100% Oakmoss EO. I have never really seen Oakmoss EO except on Ebay or Amazon, all I have ever seen and purchase is the Absolute which is very costly. I would really question the purity


I will be sure to post something if I'm disappointed. The seller has a long history, selling 11,615 items with 100% Positive feedback.  It's hard to argue that.


----------



## lsg

Oakmoss can be used as a base note and a fixative in perfume and cologne.

https://www.edenbotanicals.com/oakmoss-absolute.html


----------



## JonQ

lsg said:


> Oakmoss can be used as a base note and a fixative in perfume and cologne.
> 
> https://www.edenbotanicals.com/oakmoss-absolute.html


I already mentioned that, but thank you.


----------



## lsg

Wow, I guess I missed that.


----------



## JonQ

cmzaha said:


> I reason question that product being 100% Oakmoss EO. I have never really seen Oakmoss EO except on Ebay or Amazon, all I have ever seen and purchase is the Absolute which is very costly. I would really question the purity


Looks like you were right. It came as an Absolute and smelled nothing like descriptions I have ever read. Thanks for the heads up warning


----------



## DeeAnna

How are you evaluating the aroma? Using a test strip over a 24 hour period? Or whiffing the bottle?


----------



## JonQ

I put some on a paper swatch last night and smelled it then and today. It's a very strong floral scent with hints of Mexican vanilla. Smells nothing like Dry-earthy and bark-like.


----------



## SunRiseArts

My favorite to pair Oak moss is Bergamot, but you already have that.  I think any citrus scent will balance how strong oak moss is.  JMHO.

Since you are a guy, maybe some time of tobacco fragrance?  Or are you only using EOs?


----------



## JonQ

SunRiseArts said:


> My favorite to pair Oak moss is Bergamot, but you already have that.  I think any citrus scent will balance how strong oak moss is.  JMHO.
> 
> Since you are a guy, maybe some time of tobacco fragrance?  Or are you only using EOs?


I only use EO's. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to return or not. I'm not getting the aroma reminiscent of a damp forest floor like most reviews. I'm getting a very sweet and floral scent. I put some more on a scent testing strip and I'm going to see what it smells like after 24 hrs. It could be because the Country/Region of Manufacture is India and not Western Europe.
Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## SunRiseArts

I prefer fragrances to EOs.  EO tend to disappear when curing.   Not sure if you could mix EO and FO.  I don't see why not.  Maybe someone else can tell.


----------



## CaraBou

One of the first fragrances I ever used was an oakmoss-sandalwood blend.  It was not marketed as EO.  But it was (and still is after  4-6 years) a very alluring, earthy scent. It is not sweet or floral. You see, I kept a small bar in my "soap bowl display" because I loved it so much. The scent has stuck in the bar all these years.  

It was one of the few CP scents I could buy locally at the time (I was in Alaska where shipping is often not possible or is cost prohibitive). Later, my FO & EO collection exploded, and I'm currently trying to wind it down to a handful of favorites (mostly EOs). So, I haven't had or purchased it in several years.  But it still rises above most of the FOs I've tried (most are too "perfumey"), and I could see myself getting it again.  It is not from a major supply company commonly discussed on this forum, and honestly, the stated IFRA levels look unrealistically high.  But here it is: 

https://glorybee.com/oakmoss-sandalwood-scent


----------



## CaraBou

SunRiseArts said:


> I prefer fragrances to EOs.  EO tend to disappear when curing.   Not sure if you could mix EO and FO.  I don't see why not.  Maybe someone else can tell.


An offer from my experience, it is definitely possible for certain EOs to stick in CP soap.  Lavender, rosemary, spearmint, peppermint, patchouli, lemongrass, anise - and even citruses when they're balanced in blends - just to name a few. Also, as you allude, EO/FO blends can work as well. In fact, some FOs have EOs in them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hi Jon! I love Oakmoss.. in anything! it's a great fixative. Here are some blends:

Lavender/Geranium/Ylangylang/Oakmoss
Amber/clove/Oakmoss
Any citrus/Grapefruit/Oakmoss
Rose/Lavender/vanilla/Oakmoss
Spruce/Patch/Oakmoss
Jasmine/Ylang/Oakmoss
Cedarwood/Orange/Oakmoss
Clary Sage/Oakmoss

*Notes from my Files:*

_Description - Oakmoss smells like damp bark with a bit of seashore thrown in - comforting and steadying on a deep level. Its earthy, moss-like aroma blends well with everything. _

It is very difficult to work with -- *oakmoss absolute in its undiluted form is very thick and sticky stuff.* Here are a couple of ways to dilute it:

OAKMOSS ABSOLUTE - DILUTION RATES:

IN JOJOBA OIL: (This is what I use)
90% jojoba
10% Oakmoss
Use 0.7% (1/4 - 1/2 tsp. ppo) to neutralize the odor of tallow/lard; or  to anchor any EO blend. Just sorta mellows blends out. Nice.

IN ALCOHOL: (This is what I'm thinking you may have???)
65% SDA (Specially Denatured Alcohol), ethanol, or perfumer's alcohol
35% Oakmoss
Use rate: less than 0.6% or less than 3 drops/ounce. *Can be sensitizing*.



> COMBINING WITH OTHER ESSENTIAL OILS
> This heavenly absolute is used as a fixative for less tenacious essential oils. It definitely works well in combination with other Earth scents of cedar, clary sage, clove, cypress, galbanum, labdanum,  patchouli, pine, rosemary, sandalwood, and vetiver. Some like it with citrus oils like lemon, orange, or pink grapefruit. Oakmoss evaporates slowly and so will stay in a combination for a long time. (Sorry, I didn't save the source.)


----------



## DeeAnna

Glad to hear you're not huffing it straight from the bottle.  I agree it sounds like you didn't get what you asked for.


----------



## JonQ

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Jon! I love Oakmoss.. in anything! it's a great fixative. Here are some blends:
> 
> Lavender/Geranium/Ylangylang/Oakmoss
> Amber/clove/Oakmoss
> Any citrus/Grapefruit/Oakmoss
> Rose/Lavender/vanilla/Oakmoss
> Spruce/Patch/Oakmoss
> Jasmine/Ylang/Oakmoss
> Cedarwood/Orange/Oakmoss
> Clary Sage/Oakmoss
> 
> *Notes from my Files:*
> 
> _Description - Oakmoss smells like damp bark with a bit of seashore thrown in - comforting and steadying on a deep level. Its earthy, moss-like aroma blends well with everything. _
> 
> It is very difficult to work with -- *oakmoss absolute in its undiluted form is very thick and sticky stuff.* Here are a couple of ways to dilute it:
> 
> OAKMOSS ABSOLUTE - DILUTION RATES:
> 
> IN JOJOBA OIL: (This is what I use)
> 90% jojoba
> 10% Oakmoss
> Use 0.7% (1/4 - 1/2 tsp. ppo) to neutralize the odor of tallow/lard; or  to anchor any EO blend. Just sorta mellows blends out. Nice.
> 
> IN ALCOHOL: (This is what I'm thinking you may have???)
> 65% SDA (Specially Denatured Alcohol), ethanol, or perfumer's alcohol
> 35% Oakmoss
> Use rate: less than 0.6% or less than 3 drops/ounce. *Can be sensitizing*.


Wow,
You have been so helpful. This may be a silly question, but could I just dilute with another EO. For example I was going to blend Ylang Ylang, Lemon, May Chang, Dark Patch and then just mix in the Oakmoss?

Thanks,
JQ


----------



## DeeAnna

According to Tisserand's Essential Oil Safety, the 2009 IRFA max concentration for Categories 4 and 5 (basically lotions and creams) is 0.1%. I don't know what the limit would be for soap, but often the IRFA for soap is similar to that for lotion. Various studies show oakmoss at a 1% concentration carries the risk of sensitizing 1-2 people per hundred.

You can mix a thick EO/resin/absolute directly in a blend if you want to, but there are advantages to diluting this absolute in a carrier oil, as Zany suggests. A dilution will be fluid and pourable, so it will be easier to mix with other EOs. If you use the absolute directly, then you're going to have to fuss with the absolute each and every time you use it, and you will find it's tedious to mix into EOs. A dilution in a carrier oil also lets you measure the EO/resin/absolute with more accuracy. With the concern about the skin safety, measuring this absolute accurately will be important.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JonQ said:


> ...could I just dilute with another EO. For example I was going to blend Ylang Ylang, Lemon, May Chang, Dark Patch and then just mix in the Oakmoss? Thanks.


You're welcome.
Of course, you can do that. But, as DeeAnna mentioned, undiluted Oakmoss absolute is hard to work with because it's so thick. As a matter of fact, it's often sold as "Oakmoss Absolute 10%". Plus, undiluted it could overwhelm the blend if you add too much by mistake, which you will probably have to do using a toothpick instead of by drops -- which is then becomes hard to scale up once you're satisfied with the blend. I chose jojoba as the carrier oil because of it's long shelf life. Turning 1 oz. into 10 oz. oakmoss goes a long way at pennies per gram or ml! And it's not weak at all. To me, it's perfect. LOL But that's just me.

FWIW, here's how I create blends (I'm assuming you already know about "notes"?)
I set aside a morning or afternoon when I can create undisturbed. I set out my EOs with a separate pipette for each one. I cut out 2" squares of aluminum foil and place a cotton ball on each square for the number of variations I plan on mixing. I write each blend variation on a separate label. Then I mix the blend by the pre-determined number of drops on each cotton ball. I normally start with 3 or so. 

Once done, I close the foil over the cotton ball and attach the label. I unfold the foil and sniff the blend after 24 hours and once in a while over a 2-week period. I may decide I don't like one or another right away and do a couple of tweaks early on, but that two week period is essential, to my mind at least, to get the EOs to develop enough to know whether I will like it or not.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## JonQ

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're welcome.
> Of course, you can do that. But, as DeeAnna mentioned, undiluted Oakmoss absolute is hard to work with because it's so thick. As a matter of fact, it's often sold as "Oakmoss Absolute 10%". Plus, undiluted it could overwhelm the blend if you add too much by mistake, which you will probably have to do using a toothpick instead of by drops -- which is then becomes hard to scale up once you're satisfied with the blend. I chose jojoba as the carrier oil because of it's long shelf life. Turning 1 oz. into 10 oz. oakmoss goes a long way at pennies per gram or ml! And it's not weak at all. To me, it's perfect. LOL But that's just me.
> 
> FWIW, here's how I create blends (I'm assuming you already know about "notes"?)
> I set aside a morning or afternoon when I can create undisturbed. I set out my EOs with a separate pipette for each one. I cut out 2" squares of aluminum foil and place a cotton ball on each square for the number of variations I plan on mixing. I write each blend variation on a separate label. Then I mix the blend by the pre-determined number of drops on each cotton ball. I normally start with 3 or so.
> 
> Once done, I close the foil over the cotton ball and attach the label. I unfold the foil and sniff the blend after 24 hours and once in a while over a 2-week period. I may decide I don't like one or another right away and do a couple of tweaks early on, but that two week period is essential, to my mind at least, to get the EOs to develop enough to know whether I will like it or not.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


It does make sense. I decided to return the oakmoss because it just didn't smell like any description I read and it was from India. Where do you purchase your oakmoss, maybe I will go there to purchase my replacement.

Thanks,
Jon Q.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Well Zany, that is a lot of work.


----------



## DeeAnna

Zany isn't the only one who tests fragrances like this!  It's actually rather fun.


----------



## cmzaha

CaraBou said:


> An offer from my experience, it is definitely possible for certain EOs to stick in CP soap.  Lavender, rosemary, spearmint, peppermint, patchouli, lemongrass, anise - and even citruses when they're balanced in blends - just to name a few. Also, as you allude, EO/FO blends can work as well. In fact, some FOs have EOs in them.


I have a couple of mixes that are fo and eo they mix fine. Is this the fo you like? I am going to order a bottle if it is https://glorybee.com/bath-body/fragrances/oakmoss-sandalwood-scent. I love Oakmoss Absolute and use a little in a couple of blends I make. Mostly I save my Oakmoss and my Vetiver for lotions or balms.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Well, I am a bad girl, because I ten to just throw things together.  But I am not selling anything. 

I can imagine if you are selling you want to reproduce a specific line.  I like to come up with something different everytime I make something new.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

JonQ said:


> Where do you purchase your oakmoss, maybe I will go there to purchase my replacement. Thanks,  Jon Q.



If you're close to Florida, Camden Grey is good. The Oakmoss I have now is from there:
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Raw-Materials-Essential-Oils/

I buy most of my EOs from Sun Pure Botanicals in AZ. Shipping is reasonable AZ to CO and I like that they have small sizes so I can buy just the amount I need to make up a blend. Good company to do business with.
http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals
http://stores.ebay.com/Sun-Pure-Botanicals
I use Eden Botanicals for research. I find their EOs a bit pricey for my pocketbook.
https://www.edenbotanicals.com/oakmoss-absolute.html
https://www.edenbotanicals.com/oakmoss-absolute.html
You're welcome.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> Well Zany, that is a lot of work.


Actually, the act of creation is calming for me. If I'm going for something like "Springtime in the Rockies", that has 8 EOs plus Sandalwood FO, I think about it for days ahead of time, trying to visualize what the bright sun against a clear blue sky smells like; plus crisp mountain air; plus the conifers, spruce, aspens and wildflowers. I don't rush it. Sometimes I just have to let it sit until I "get" what it needs, then tweak it.

The cotton balls wrapped in foil go into a box with the label attached that I can sniff and easily recreate whenever I'm looking for something special. That's when it's really fun because all blends seem to improve over  time, like fine wines. I find it's a better record than notes written in a notebook, which is the way I first started out.


----------



## CaraBou

cmzaha said:


> I have a couple of mixes that are fo and eo they mix fine. Is this the fo you like? I am going to order a bottle if it is https://glorybee.com/bath-body/fragrances/oakmoss-sandalwood-scent. I love Oakmoss Absolute and use a little in a couple of blends I make. Mostly I save my Oakmoss and my Vetiver for lotions or balms.


Yes it is.  Sorry for the delay Carolyn, I've been out of touch visiting Alaska.  I don't know how it compares to absolute but I do find it pleasant.  Let me know what you make of those IFRA levels, and how it goes with your products!


----------



## lsg

I regularly use sandalwood FO with essential oils.  Sandalwood EO is so expensive, that it is not an option for me to use in soap.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I make a soap called lumberjack with a blend of cedar, fir, ylang ylang, oak moss and wintergreen. It is divine.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I make a soap called lumberjack with a blend of cedar, fir, ylang ylang, oak moss and wintergreen. It is divine.


"Mind smells" awesome! Thank you! I have all of those. Me thinks I need to set aside an afternoon for blending...


----------



## lsg

I picked up a blend recipe from the Internet, (sorry, can't remember where), for English Leather Dupe.
.25 oz of oakmoss, vetiver, cade, and clary sage and 1 oz lavender essential oils.


----------

